# abs light on, brake light on, three beeps



## cinco ocho (Jun 29, 2009)

hello -- i have a mkIV gti 1.8t and as i am driving if i hit a bump my abs light comes on along with a light with an exclamation point surrounded by a triangle also comes on along with the brake light and three loud beeps....then it goes off untill i hit another significant bump? not quite sure whats going on....could anyone pin point the problem?? thanks


----------



## derekjames (Dec 7, 2009)

*Re: abs light on, brake light on, three beeps (cinco ocho)*

I'm getting the same loud beeps and warning lights at random times while driving. I'm also getting random electrical "ghosts", such as the radio going off then back on, the dome light flickering, etc. Did you ever figure out what was causing your issues?


----------



## waabaah (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: abs light on, brake light on, three beeps (derekjames)*

for OP.. check your brake fluid level is the very first step. i dotn think the yellow abs light coming on is a sign of low brake fluid but it is where i would start.. make sure it is at full mark. from there i would scan the car and see what codes come up. post your code if you get around to it.
for second post thread stealer.... door jam switch can turn the doom light on and off. does your vehicle have some sort of door being open indication? is that on too?


----------

